# Glow of hope in their eyes



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Have any of you ever seen the glow of hope in a feral's eyes when you come by with some food? Today, I came by to visit the flock. It had snowed the night before and there was about 2 inches of snow on the ground. Garye the pigeon was busy climbing a snowbank hunting for food; the others were scattered about in the snow all huddled up. I drove up and I swear when Garye saw me, her eyes widened with hope and she flew off the snowbank and over to me. The others discovered me and their eyes also widened with hope. I realized it was not a safe place to feed them so I got in my car and told them to follow me. I drove over to a safer spot and sure enough, the whole flock was flying behind me over to the new spot. There they ate in peace. 

They had looked so pitiful until I drove up with food and then their whole facial expressions changed with hope.

I think they were even happier once they found out I had sunflower seeds for them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Bless you.
I don't know what those guys would have done without you. You are their angel. I can't thank you enough.

Reti


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah it must be very rewarding to know they can tell that you are a good human and recognize you. Much props to you for taking care of them and giving them something to eat.  It doesnt take much to bring a little kindness in this world, and im am sure the pigeons are grateful. Bless you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

I'm so greatful those pigeons have you, and I'm sure there is love..as well as hope in their eyes when they see you.

Thank you for being so compassionate and caring for your flock.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think each and every one of us are their guardian angels. Every time we help them out, whether it be by food or with some injury, they at least have someone who cares. I think TA Watley in particular is an angel to animals. She goes WAY out of her way to help them.

People may not like us for what we do, but hey, who cares? Pigeons gotta live too. Somebody's gotta love 'em, so why not us?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Garye said:


> Have any of you ever seen the glow of hope in a feral's eyes when you come by with some food? Today, I came by to visit the flock. It had snowed the night before and there was about 2 inches of snow on the ground. Garye the pigeon was busy climbing a snowbank hunting for food; the others were scattered about in the snow all huddled up. I drove up and I swear when Garye saw me, her eyes widened with hope and she flew off the snowbank and over to me. The others discovered me and their eyes also widened with hope.
> 
> *I realized it was not a safe place to feed them so I got in my car and told them to follow me. I drove over to a safer spot and sure enough, the whole flock was flying behind me over to the new spot*. There they ate in peace.
> 
> ...


Having a visual of this in my mind brought tears to my eyes. What an absolutely wonderful sight to have see. 

My backyard buddies love to hear the turning of the doorknob. They know good things are to follow.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes, I agree with Cindy, very ,*very* heart warming. Thank you for caring so much and making a difference for the little ones.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Guess it's all been said, but it can't be said enuf, it is sooo good of you to be their guardian and make sure they are safe and fed especially this time of year.
I bet they can't until the next time they see ya! Thanks again for all you do for our feral friends.

fp


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Garye, I loved your post. Tonight, I experienced that "glow of hope," it was wonderful.
After evening Mass, my husband & I stopped at a local shopping mall. We drove into the parking garage to check on the pigeons who roost there.
I'm not certain why, but only a few pigeons were there tonight.
Here in NY, we also have a little snow. 
As I approached with food, the pigeons perked-up in their roosts & were intent on watching me.
Previously, they seemed to ignore me when I was leaving seed for them.
As I got back in the car, I excitedly said to my husband, "Did you see how they were watching me?"
I hope they enjoy their breakfast.

May God bless you for helping His creatures.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well done Garye!!*

We don't get any snow to speak of in the Phoenix area so I am always glad to hear the pijjies get food in the cold/snow areas of the country! Feral pigeons have it tough enough when the ground is clear!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Well done...fp, Cindy, Phyll, & Garye!... BRAVO!*

Cheers  to all of you who go out of your way each day to feed our feral flocks and/or rehab them.


----------



## Cameron (Nov 23, 2005)

*Angel*

I really like what Reti Said. You are an angel, and somehow your pigeons know it.

Cam.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I think anyone who cares for these birds are angels - guardian angels. Especially the rehabbers. They go the extra mile.

But you know, how can anyone pass up a bird that's hungry out there in the cold weather? Even a few crumbs is better than nothing.

Anyways, the pigeons know me very well now. I'm always forever surprised that they can find me in new spots in the parking lot and that they followed my car just like that. It's a little embarassing to have this flock flying behind your car like that in broad day light. They followed me so much that they turned when I turned. It was kind of funny. But in a way, I'm glad. They trust me enough to do that.

And to Phyll, isn't it something when you see them react to you like the way they did when you brought them food on that night? I'm glad you're also one of the ones who looks out for them too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, it is a wonderful thing you are doing. When my husband goes out every day to feed them they will meet him a block or so away from the feeding site and follow him. He said he feels like the pied piper and sometimes there are so many it gets embarrasing but he doesn't care. We've been feeding them for about 15 years.

Maggie


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh, then I don't feel so bad. I never dreamed they'd follow people like that - a block away? That's amazing!

Well a pigeon knows how to treat a friend! They stick by them through all kinds of weather!

Today, they were piling all on top of each other trying to get to the food I had given them. They were starving. The snow has covered everything so it's been difficult for them. Such a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Garye,

Thanks comes from me too. I love hearing about other people who feel as I do, that these sweet babies deserve a little help & food & looking out for. I feed all types of birds at home, but it's at work where I have a flock of about 300 pigeons. When I pull into the parking lot they all fly from the other side of the roof & telephone wires to the side w/the entry door I go in. They all line up and peak down at me, it's sooooo cute. When I'm not at work yet, I put my other half in charge of the feeding. He always tells me people driving by are laughing at him and his bucket of seed and the hundreds of pigeons coming down around him. It's really a beautiful sight.

He is a big animal lover as well, but, he thinks I go a little overboard (which I know I do, but they more than deserve it). He rolls his eyes at me when I take things like empty tic-tac containers & fill them w/seed. This way, when I'm passing some pijies on the street, I can offer them a quick meal w/o people yelling at me for feeding them. They don't even see me drop the seeds.

Keep up the good work...or should I say, labor of love.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

300 BIRDS! Oh my Lord that must be a sight to see! I have about 30 to 40 and when they see me coming they come from all directions.

Well I think there are others here who feel sorry for the pigeons here. I caught a man feeding them from his car the other day. The pigeons are actually getting plump from the sudden generosity of the people here. People realize it's winter and the birds have a hard time finding food so I'm beginning to see others coming around to give them something. I'm always thankful that others in my town feel the same about them as I do. It's nice to know if I can't make it, the pigeons have someone else who will step up and help them out.

Last night was terribly cold and I wondered how they would survive it, but in the morning there they were, ready to greet me so I guess it's good they're getting plump. It might help keep them warm.


----------

